# windows ce 5



## vwforreal (Mar 4, 2010)

OMG Don't know what I'm doing.( found the new threads section don't know where to put my question)
Just got my mini notebook replaced it would not charge. (its a 7" no name brand , tech support leaves a lot to be desired GCM in Minn toll free number and they don't even know about the notebook!)They told me to charge it for 24 hrs, turns out I got a book with the replacement (Yeah, I didn't get an instruction book just a book with pictures showing the power slot, usb slot,sd card slot, etc)and it says charge for 3 hrs, well it did charge.
Here is the problem: It has WIFI I get to the library and it goes on great, it look like it is working but for some reason I cannot go on my bank account or my ellijay.com mail account. Is there some settings that need to be set for me to go on my accounts.
This is crazy but I typed in the word shower in Google Search, and watched a video, so what could be wrong?
any help would be appreciated.


----------

